# anyone BAGGED a touareg?



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*anyone BAGED a touareg?*

simple question. . .
I looked on car domain and all that and couldnt find anything. T-regs arnt too populiar on here sooo. . . anyone know of one? pictures?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg? (HAPPYnotEMO)*

the factory bagged them








Well they did, lol but i could have sworn i MIGHT have seen some1 do it?...i could/probly be wrong


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg? (MikeSc0tt)*

I know of one. Let me go look.
My friend Dean did one in NY last year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg? ([email protected])*

The air management is 2 -3 gallons, 2- 480's ASCO manifold valve assembly, 1/2 line, with Universal Air Suspension aero strut bags all around. AVS switch box with Dakota digital display.
































Images fixed.

Here is one [email protected] did.










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:20 PM 6-24-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg? ([email protected])*

first bagged T-reg I ever saw
thats from universals website like 4 years ago..


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

mmmmmmmmm. now I really want a T-reg!


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_mmmmmmmmm. now I really want a T-reg!

Oh man i know!
Be so sick


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

already on it


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (HAPPYnotEMO)*

My wife has one currently on KW v3 coilovers....but we were thinking of doing a bag over setup to work with the KW struts...hmmm, Kevin, you might be getting a call soon!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

DO IT!!!! so we can drool!


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_DO IT!!!! so we can drool!

KEVIN, wanna sponsor our Touareg?....








Also, just a comparison, this is the Touareg with the coilovers, front has 1" thread left, rear all the way down. On 22" Techart Formula's.










_Modified by CALL6 at 10:08 PM 6-25-2008_


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CALL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL6* »_










Thing is legit man














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

That does look good!


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Kevin, email sent!


----------



## themi113r (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (CALL6)*

i'd definitely rock that t-reg


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

you should make that thing a murder machine...get rid of that chrome n tint the isht out of those windows


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (LoDub1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoDub1.8T* »_you should make that thing a murder machine...get rid of that chrome n tint the isht out of those windows

we already have "issues" with the law on the windows...fix it tickets that we never fix, just pay!


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg?*

this is gonna get good


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg? (candela)*

my stepdads got a treg on factory air ride. we can vag it to get it lower but only so much before we blow the shocks. i was wondering if its possible to keep the factory **** but just change out the shocks and bags...?? what yall think?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg? (corrado_sean2)*

I am planning on doing the HPS air ride soon. I got joel from Eurojet to harass them into making the kit for the t reg.
They prototyped on a cayenne, I have a pic in this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3837044
here is my t reg with H&r springs (cut one coil off)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg? (HAPPYnotEMO)*

That would look sick! I too am in new territory. I am trying to bag a T4 Eurovan. Good luck on the T-reg.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg? (SMOOTH)*


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg? (Capt. Obvious)*

seriously awed right now.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg? (Capt. Obvious)*

oh my god, thats sexual!!!






















i wanted a touareg when i bought my touran, but talked myself out of it cos i already had a pickup. now i'm selling the toyota i'm sooo tempted to trade in the 'ran for a treg.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg? (Capt. Obvious)*

nice find!


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg? (candela)*


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: anyone BAGED a touareg? (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_































*splooge* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

the people want more:laugh:


----------

